# Gibt es eine Silent(!) (nicht Quiet) CLC Wasserkühlung?



## SergeantSilent (8. August 2017)

*Gibt es eine Silent(!) (nicht Quiet) CLC Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo.

Ich habe derzeit einen Macho Rev B. als CPU Kühler und betreibe diesen mit einem Noctua NF-A15 bei 400rpm. 
Diese Kühlung ist SILENT.

Silent heisst in diesem Fall: Ich nehme mein Seitenteil ab, sehe wie der Lüfter sich dreht, aber ich höre absolut überhaupt gar nichts. Gar nichts!

Gibt es eine CLC Wasserkühlung die dies auch schafft? Der Fan für den Radiator kann ja sicher auf 400rpm runtergeregelt werden, aber wie sieht es mit der Pumpe aus?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (8. August 2017)

*AW: Gibt es eine Silent(!) (nicht Quiet) CLC Wasserkühlung?*

Man kann die Pumpe bei so ziemlich jeder KoWaKü runterregeln.
Viele schaffen runtergeregelt bei PCGH auch die 0,1 Sone. 
Wobei PCGH auch nicht weniger als 0,1 Sone messen kann.


----------



## Nenharma (8. August 2017)

*AW: Gibt es eine Silent(!) (nicht Quiet) CLC Wasserkühlung?*

Also ich habe meine aquacomputer D5 auf ca. 15% Leistung gestellt
und damit einen ausreichenden Durchfluss von 68 l/h.
Die Pumpe ist dabei nicht hörbar!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------

